# Schlammsauger saugt fische ein?



## Lazarett (5. Sep. 2009)

Hey
Ich hab ne Frage auch wenn sie sich behindert anhört ist sie trotzdem ernst gemeint :crazy
kann es nicht passieren, dass man mit dem schlammsauger fische einsaugt zumindest die ganz ganz kleinen?

danke


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schlammsauger saugt fische ein?*

nur wenn die Fischies suizid gefähret sind, ich hab erst vor einer woche etwas gesaugt und ca. 100 Gründlinge drinn - alle sind vorm sauger abgehauen obwohl auch welche dabei waren die den starken Maxen markieren wollten und gnz genau geschaut haben was da los ist  - kein einziger wurde abgesaugt...

sogar mein __ Teichfrosch blieb Selenruhig sitzen als ich um ihn herumsaugte


----------



## Heinrich (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schlammsauger saugt fische ein?*

Habe  bisher  auch  noch  nicht  gehört  ,  das  ein  gesunder  Fisch  angesaugt  wurde  !!

Nur  in  der Laichzeit  der __ Kröten  habe  ich  öfter  schon  gehört  ,  daß  die  Krötenmänner  den  "Supersex"  auf  der  Saugbürste  suchen smokismoki:smoki

Jedem  das  seine....................

lg  heinrich


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schlammsauger saugt fische ein?*

Hallo,

ich hoffe doch ganz stark, dass hier niemand den Schlammsauger wärend der Laichzeit von __ Kröten einsetzt....


----------

